

Peepcode: Full Stack Node.js - jwoodbridge
https://peepcode.com/products/full-stack-nodejs-i

======
sirwanqutbi
I would have bought it this right now! .. had it not been for the use of
CoffeeScript! - Is there not one commercial coherent Video Manual that does
without excess knowledge to get a NodeJS application up

